# coupler un ipod à un DD externe



## onyxcmr (5 Mai 2011)

bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir si on peut sans trop de mal (je ne bricole pas trop) coupler un ipod avec un disque dur externe USB 2"5

l'idée est de pouvoir disposer de beaucoup plus d'espace (j'ai BEAUCOUP de musiques et de podcasts) que les maigres 64 Go possibles, sur un bouzinga vraiment mobile (plus qu'un MacBook ou un MacAir, par ex.)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## claud (28 Mai 2011)

Tu peux déjà mettre ta (ou une de tes) bibliothèque(s) iTunes sur un un disque dur externe qui lui sera relié à ton ordinateur ; cela résout pas mal de problèmes.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2011)

Si l'idée est d'augmenter la capacité de stockage de l'iPOD en lui collant un disque externe.... non ce n'est pas possible


----------



## onyxcmr (29 Mai 2011)

Merci claud et remy pour vos réponses.

Les bibliothèques iTunes sur un disque externe couplé à l'ordi, j'ai déjà.
J'aurais aimé pouvoir faire la même chose avec un iPod, le tout dans ma poche... Dommage !


----------



## Mister-H (29 Mai 2011)

Tu peux toujours des 160 go (1 ou 2 ça depend de ta bibliotheque) sinon il y a des marques genre archos qui font des trucs avec pas mal de memoire, mais là on ne reste plus chez apple.


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Ne pas oublier que l'ipod classic dispose tout de meme de 160go de mémoire, interressant pour le stockage de contenu mais un peu moins pour les videos avec son ecran 2,5pouces.


----------

